# How useful is Acrobatics in fighting?



## Tony (Feb 9, 2004)

Real fights don't always allow room for blackflips or cartwheels and when you're on the ground you might be able to perform a quick windmill or kip up but why train in these techniques?
I have videos on acrobatic fighting and have even got DVDs of Martial Arts films where I have slowed everything down to see how the Actors performed those techniques! Some could actually work but others "you gotta sh@%$ng me" no way!
But somehow Capoeira was an effective Martial art for the African slaves  in Brazil in the 19th century, a very lethal way of fighting!
And there is a story of an Old Capoeira master in Rio de Janeiro who successfully managed to fight off 9 sailors with Capoeira moves! I forget when this happened but there are many books that are being written on it and lots of stories of other people who have studied it! I see some of its basic kicks resembling other Martial Arts so I guess if I were to start learning it the transition would be quite easy.

I have also seen some videos of tournament fights, possibly freestyle  where I saw one opponent cartwheel to the other opponent to score a point! I would like to see him try that in a street confrontation. And I guess this raises another point about tournaments and real self defence. The two being very different. I think with tournaments they serve a useful purpose in learning how to deal with fear and the adrenaline dump but in the street your adversary won't worry about getting a point deducted for kicking you in the groin or grabbing your shirt and wrestling you to the ground.

Also the problem with doing any acrobatics in the street is the surface. Theres no way you could do any handstands on a cobble or gravel road, unless you're doing no handed acrobatics and even then you have to becareful not to lose your balance! I have seen many gymnasts lose their balance while performing aerial backflips and that was on a mat!
But having said all this I admire the training and dedication these people have to achieve these results but bare in mind we have to think practical!


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 9, 2004)

Capoeira has practial moves that are not quite so showy and acrobatic, too. It's just not what folks think of when they think capoeira. 

I think anyone who is that freaking strong and agile (and in this I include ballet and breakdancing folks) has something going for them. But the skills themselves have limited applicability. 

Actual fighting skills are not really hard to learn. But that kind of full-body strength and agility is really something.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

about the only practical "acrobatics" I would consider in a confrontation would be a roll or possibly a kyup.  a roll could place distance between you and an oppenent or place an obstacle between you and your oppenent.  I consider a kyup useful if forced onto the ground and having to regain an upright posture quickly, or a back roll would suffice whilst also creating distance.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

> I think anyone who is that freaking strong and agile (and in this I include ballet and breakdancing folks) has something going for them. But the skills themselves have limited applicability


 I'd have to agree whole heartedly with you on this.  The agility needed to execute the moves in Capoeira would transfer nicely to another art...of course, Cap players would probably say the reverse about some one from, say, Monkey Kung Fu.


----------

